# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Запуск sh-скриптов под Windows

## NoXX

Народ, собственно сабж.
Наткнулся на один сайтец libsh.org, на котором имеется какой-то компилятор, но скорее всего он не подойдет. 
Помогите, плиз.

----------


## Яр

Может быть,
GNU BASH For Windows
Cygwin

----------


## NoXX

А где можно достать этот самый GNU Bash for Windows? На сайте gnu.org нашел только исходники...

----------


## Fireball

http://www.steve.org.uk/Software/bash/
гугл в помощь, мил человек 

http://www.cygwin.com/
http://unxutils.sourceforge.net/

----------


## x[82]

Кстати насчет Cygwin. Юзал кто-нибудь? Интересно было бы послушать мнения и отзывы.

----------


## NoXX

так Cygwin - это ж компилятор вроде...

----------


## Fireball

Наверное, чтоб узнать, что есть Cygwin, можно и сходить на сайт по ссылке:




> *What Is Cygwin?* 
> 
> Cygwin is a Linux-like environment for Windows. It consists of two parts: 
> A DLL (cygwin1.dll) which acts as a Linux API emulation layer providing substantial Linux API functionality. 
> A collection of tools which provide Linux look and feel. 
> 
> The Cygwin DLL works with all non-beta, non "release candidate", ix86 32 bit versions of Windows since Windows 95, with the exception of Windows CE.
> 
> *What Isn't Cygwin?*
> ...

----------


## x[82]

Что это такое знакомо. Но не пользовался. Хотелось бы услышать мнения. Дабы не оффтопить, можно в личку.

----------


## Fireball

Не пользовался практически. Ответ был на пост NoXX о том, что это компилятор.
Суть в том, что там есть много софта из linux, скомпилированного под эту среду и работающего. Думаю для того, чтоб можно было вот так экспериментировать со скриптами, для любителей мощи консоли или каких-то специфичных программ.

----------


## ohmy

Смотря как использовать. В состав cygwin входит и компилятор, и утилиты всякие. bash мне в нём не понравился, тормозит.

По поводу компилятора. Если не нужно что-то портировать с юниксов, лучше взять MinGW. Если нужно, cygwin.

----------


## NoXX

а кто может толком объяснить, что находится на сайте libsh.org? Я так и не понял...

----------


## Николай

Сколько вижу сообщений посетителя NoXX, столько раз понимаю, что человек совсем не хочет находить ответы на свои вопросы сам... подайте всё и готовое... каждый раз одно и тоже... Пишу -1 в отзыв, сколько можно... www.google.com.ua

----------


## ManiacHgh

пользовался я цыгвином. так ничего. Но мне не нравится что он подменяет внутри своего баша пути. /cygdrive/c/... Дико.
Может по другому и нельзя.

Как по мне лучше писать скрипты на перле. Оно и запускается везде одинаково. и отладчик есть.

----------


## NoXX

> Сколько вижу сообщений посетителя NoXX, столько раз понимаю, что человек совсем не хочет находить ответы на свои вопросы сам... подайте всё и готовое... каждый раз одно и тоже... Пишу -1 в отзыв, сколько можно... www.google.com.ua


 А то что, у меня кроме этого форума в Инете больше ничего не работает я вижу ты не дотепал... да знаю я твой гугл лучше тебя самого, нечего его тут рекламировать.

----------


## Николай

> А то что, у меня кроме этого форума в Инете больше ничего не работает я вижу ты не дотепал... да знаю я твой гугл лучше тебя самого, нечего его тут рекламировать.


 Во первых на поворотах газ сбавляй, можно дистанцию на ты, но про тёпать при личном знакомстве говори. Насчёт того, что у тебя в интернете работает и как работает, у тебя на лбу не написано и на аватарке тоже - изволь догадываться сам на какой скорости и на какие ресурсы у меня интернет канал работает. Гугл не мой, и насчёт 'да знаю я твой гугл лучше тебя самого' - флаг тебе в руки и ветер счастья попутный. Нечего огрызаться на справедливые замечания, можно спокойно объяснить в чём проблема - нет интернета.

----------


## NoXX

> Во первых на поворотах газ сбавляй, можно дистанцию на ты, но про тёпать при личном знакомстве говори. Насчёт того, что у тебя в интернете работает и как работает, у тебя на лбу не написано и на аватарке тоже - изволь догадываться сам на какой скорости и на какие ресурсы у меня интернет канал работает. Гугл не мой, и насчёт 'да знаю я твой гугл лучше тебя самого' - флаг тебе в руки и ветер счастья попутный. Нечего огрызаться на справедливые замечания, можно спокойно объяснить в чём проблема - нет интернета.


 извини, сгоряча получилось...

----------


## Николай

принимается... =)

----------

